# Help!I seem to not have a growers thumb :0(



## starmight (Nov 2, 2006)

I live in a Carribbean island and you would THINK it would be easy to grow some plants here!!!! I replanted  a small but somewhat, (kind of), growing plant. Well, its all but died. So I found a new spot with more sun and bought some miracle grow planting soil and replanted about 20 more seeds along with the dying one.. Well, it's been about 5 days and... nothing! I've watered daily... talked to them, loved on them (well, not quite literally  )
and nothings happened! Are my expectations too high? do they need DIRECT sunlight (meaning not hidden by any brush whatsoever???) I can post some pics.. I'll take some tomorrow morning.. Any help would be forever appreciated!

starmight


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

starmight said:
			
		

> Well, it's been about 5 days and... nothing! I've watered daily...


Lets start.
1. try germinating the seeds first. get them to sprout and put them in a peat pellet.
2. Watering daily is too much. Your drowning them. You should not have to water nearly that often.
3. At the top of the gen. indoor section is a thread called "growers resources". Best check that out and read read read.


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 2, 2006)

starmight said:
			
		

> I live in a Carribbean island and you would THINK it would be easy to grow some plants here!!!! I replanted  a small but somewhat, (kind of), growing plant. Well, its all but died. So I found a new spot with more sun and bought some miracle grow planting soil and replanted about 20 more seeds along with the dying one.. Well, it's been about 5 days and... nothing! I've watered daily... talked to them, loved on them (well, not quite literally  )
> and nothings happened! Are my expectations too high? do they need DIRECT sunlight (meaning not hidden by any brush whatsoever???) I can post some pics.. I'll take some tomorrow morning.. Any help would be forever appreciated!
> 
> starmight


First off lucky you to be where you are... Second miracle grow is a no no...
Third did you let those seeds sprout? If not they wont grow.
You need to start the seeds off in a moist paper towel until they sprout then you can plant them. G/L


----------



## starmight (Nov 3, 2006)

oh ok.. I feel really really dumb now.. so get a moist paper towel and let them sprout.. going out to go dig up my seeds now!!!! any more advice? how long should it take them to sprout? sorry.. talking to a purple thumb when it comes to growing a thing!


----------



## starmight (Nov 3, 2006)

so I refetched what I could and found a few more from the very measly stash of smokable weed. I moistened the paper towel, put it in a partially sunny spot (indoors). Is this ok? I know I must be annoying but anyone who could take pity on me and walk me through this would be my hero!  
*starmight*


----------



## MJ20 (Dec 4, 2006)

^^Read the grow guide.



			
				MP Grow Guide said:
			
		

> Place paper towel in a bowl, saturated with weak nutrient solution (not too much!),  and cover with plastic wrap to keep it from drying out. Put bowl in a warm area; top of the gas stove, water heater closet, or above warm lamps. Cover with black paper to keep out light.  Check every 12 hours and plant germinated seeds with the grow tip up (if possible) in a growing medium as soon as the root coming out of the seed is 1/16? or longer. Use tweezers, and don?t touch the root tip



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

*Cheeba*, why is Miracle Grow a no no?


----------

